# Does my 3yo need a carseat on an airplane?



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

She is 3 years, 4 months old, about 36lbs and I don't really know how tall (when did I stop keeping track of that???







). We're traveling with her and my 1yo who will be in her Britax. The thought of hauling two car seats to Mexico and doing a plane change is overwhelming. So, does she need to be in a car seat? If not, is the airplane seatbelt enough? What about one of those CARES devices (http://kidsflysafe.com/)? We've flown a lot during her life and always had a carseat for her but I'm wondering if we can start foregoing the seat now that she is older?

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would say yes, because
a) it's a lot safer,
b) you have her a seat on the airplane anyway, and it's so much more comfortable for them to sleep in their seat than trying to curl up in the plane seat,
c) you're going to need the seat in Mexico, anyway, and
d) you won't want to risk damage by checking it under the plane.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I did. We flew from Maryland to Cancun in June then had a 45 min drive to our resort. There would have been NO WAY he would have stayed seated during the flight and it would have really made me upset to have him ride that far in a car and not have a carseat.

I say take the car seat


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Ic) you're going to need the seat in Mexico, anyway, and
d) you won't want to risk damage by checking it under the plane.


This would be the big part for me. DD wore the CARES harness the last 2 times we flew because we were visiting family and my sister had a carseat that she could use (she picked us up at the airport) Now that carseat is being used and my sister no longer has a spare so I will be lugging 2 kids and 2 carseats through the airport by myself.

Have a fun trip!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would say yes as well. We let AJ fly one part of our last trip w/out his seat (he's 4, 40", and 41# then) and he asked for it back b/c he wasn't comfortable. His legs didn't reach well to the edge of the seat so it was hard for him to sit right in the seat. My kids also travel better in their seats b/c they know they can't get out, just like if they were in the car. We flew w/ all 3 kids and all 3 had their carseats on baord.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

It depends on the kid. DS will fly and sit calmly in his seatbelt. When he wanted to nap, he leaned over and put his head on me. I tried it with the carseat once and it was a bigger hassle than it was worth.


----------



## imatulip (Nov 18, 2007)

by that age, I wasn't putting my kids in teh car seats on the plane, but I would make sure they were wearing the seatbelt at all times. you can check the car seat, and that's what i would do. It was just too hard with 2 kids and 2 carseats by myself. Both kids really did fine by that age. I always packed lots for them to do. Lots of snacks too.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imatulip* 
by that age, I wasn't putting my kids in teh car seats on the plane, but I would make sure they were wearing the seatbelt at all times. you can check the car seat, and that's what i would do. It was just too hard with 2 kids and 2 carseats by myself. Both kids really did fine by that age. I always packed lots for them to do. Lots of snacks too.

It can be done. I would never ever ever check a car seat.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I wouldn't check a seat either. We just did a trip w/ 2 adults, 3 carseats, 3 kids, a double stroller, and 5? carryons. We met a couple w/ 3 kids the same ages as ours (no carseats for them) and I'm sure they thought we had lost our mind.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
It can be done. I would never ever ever check a car seat.









:
Just think of how luggage looks (or my stroller the last time I gate checked it!) and think if you would want your carseat put through that.

I have flown by myself with 2 kids and 2 carseats (one was an infant seat). It isn't fun, but it can be done. I will admit I jumped for joy when my sister had an extra carseat I could use for awhile, but since that is no longer available, I will be traveling with 2 kids and 2 carseats again this may.


----------

